# Sutton Bank ( 25%) outside scarborough, would my MH go up?



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Maybe a stupid question but, here goes. Would my Lunar Champ (2litre engine) go up this hill? I know caravans are prohibited but I cannot find any info as to whether my MH would be able to go up or is it best avoided? Any one know an alternative route we are going to Filey. This is one scary old hill!!!


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

There is an alternative route with signs indicating the caravan route. I have used the sutton bank road in a similar type of motorhome to yours and was ok. Have a good time.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi there

used it a few times on holiday last year in our old transit coachbuilt no probs .


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Carol use the A64, easier road with a little dual carriageway here and there, and takes you straight into Filey

M&D


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I'd avoid it buddy, go the alternative route. Avoid the embarrasment of not being able to get up and having to reverse back down, whilst avoiding the run off sand pit!


----------

